# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Spinning without frames

## Kate Atchley

I'd so much like to have a spinning option for heather/heather mix honeys, as well as pressing or extracting from frames with wired foundation (difficult for the hobbyist with the heather mix honeys).

Has anyone tried using capping sacks for extracting honey from mashed-up comb in a radial extractor? You'll find Thornes' version here: [URL="https://www.thorne.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=capping%20sack&product_id=6344  "[/URL]

I've had little success with heather honey looseners and can end up with wired comb with a residue of honey in the cells which the bees don't clean out when I offer the wet supers back to them. Soon I have to replace these combs. 

Any other suggestions?

----------

